# Lightspeed POS (LSPD.TO)



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello forum,

I've recently started looking at these guys and couldn't find a related thread so here we go.
I like their products, story, growth, lack of debt. A recent IPO and one of the very few tech names on the TSX.
People seem to draw parallels with Shopify in terms of growth and high valuation. No earnings yet.

Is anyone else looking at opening a position here?

My main interest comes from my Canadian X-Pack is lacking exposure to the tech sector. As it was mentioned
in other threads it seems like most people are light on Canadian tech - understandably so given the few choices.

Cheers,
JC


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

LSPD up over 9% today on news of acquisition https://investors.lightspeedhq.com/...ces-the-Acquisition-of-Gastrofix/default.aspx


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

There is news on the tape that LSPD is going to be listed on NYSE. 

Is there a trade here? Has this type of event resulted in other stocks popping?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Down 30% today


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

60 times revenue becomes 40 times revenue?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

But does this drop suggest a buy? Or just priced in line with a new reality?


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone else been watching this one? It's been up the last couple days... what are your thoughts?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought some for the wife...she likes to gamble.


----------

